# Sharp Aquos LC40LE811E - XBOX 360 problems!!



## kungura (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello all, first post here.

I've read on this forum about people having issues with their Aquos TVs and xbox at 1080p, HOWEVER not using the HDMI cable.

I'll make this as breif as possible so you guys can hopefuly help me:

-xbox 360 elite with hdmi (1080p) to my sharp tv ( LC40LE811E ), the screen would just go black for no reason (even in mid game play).
- tried resetting the xbox display (y button and R.trigger - and didn't work).
- called Sharp and they send an engineer to replace the whole hdmi chip set (from TV) on site, and even that didn't make a difference. 

- so I thought it might be the xbox. 
- i sold my elite and got a new Xbox 360 Slim (thinking that would make a difference), and same effing thing. 


the sharp people are blaming xbox, (because the tv reads: incompatible output signal and they replaced the chipset with the latest firmware - firmware was double checked as latest).
I dont want to play at 720p, or 1080i.

should i contact xbox, or is that futile?
any ideas, any help? 

thanks 

-frustrated gamer!!


----------



## kungura (Jun 18, 2011)

p.s. I tried every possible hdmi input, and even a difference hdmi cable. but still nothing :-(


----------

